# neutering and hernia op



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

hi all 

as some of you might have seen a while back i got a chi mix. he's 4 months old yesterday and ystrdy i took him in for an op as he had umbilical hernia, the vet did that and also neutered him at one go. yesterday he was out of it but today he's improving and presently i'm confining him in order to help him keep quiet cause his energy seems back. the incisions look good too. what is worrying me is that this morning he poohed just little and he yelped while he was poohing. his poo was really small but that was understandable since he had gone for a long time without eating and he ate only a bit yesterday evening. but today he ate normally and still no more poo. it is now nearly 7pm. do you think this is normal after the surgery? in other aspect he seems normal, gd appetite energetic and drinking and peeing as usual.
tnx for your help


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

When theyve been off their usual meal routine and miss a meal or two, it does tend to throw off their poops for a few days too. I wouldnt be concerned that he has only pooped once if he is otherwise feeling good and eating and drinking. I would be a bit concerned though that he yelped in pain, what have they sent home with him for pain relief?


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> When theyve been off their usual meal routine and miss a meal or two, it does tend to throw off their poops for a few days too. I wouldnt be concerned that he has only pooped once if he is otherwise feeling good and eating and drinking. I would be a bit concerned though that he yelped in pain, what have they sent home with him for pain relief?


Tnx 4 ur reply, they gave him antibiotics, he went ystrdy night at last and it was normal he wasn't in pain or anything. And hes definitely bk to his old self now we're having a hard time keeping him quiet


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Yes it is normal for them not to have a BM for about 36 hours after surgery sometimes.


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

tnx  he's bk to being hyper now


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

LisaV said:


> tnx  he's bk to being hyper now


thats great news


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> thats great news


thanks  it rlly is it's so hard seeing them just after the op but it's for their own good so we must do it


----------

